# Chevy Auxilary roof light connector?



## 20Silverado05

I know i have one in my truck and the connector is somewhere in the headliner. Has anyone got acess to this? Where is it? I have a 2005 2500hd extended cab by the way.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SafetyLighting

There isn't any connector. You have two blunt cut wires, one green and one black. They usually are taped to the relay harness which is above the front map lights.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

I believe before 2007 the wiring is at the driver's side rear of the headliner above the seatbelts.

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=106089


----------



## cubanb343

It's somewhere up there. The wires are taped up as the trucks roll along the assembly line, and seems to be no exact location from truck to truck. It's above the headliner tho for sure, look for a brown and a black wire


----------



## SafetyLighting

My apologies, I forgot they changed them in 2007. Here is the excerpt from GM:



> Emergency Roof-Mounted Lamp Switch This provision includes a dash-mounted switch (see Figure 1), a relay, and wiring which is routed
> up along the Left Hand B pillar that terminates at the roof as coiled blunt cut wires (see Figure 2). There are two blunt cut 12-gauge (3.0 mm2)
> wires, one is Brown (roof-mounted lamp power), it is controlled by the dash-mounted switch through the relay, the other is Black (ground).
> The Brown power wire is protected by the 30-Amp SEO 2 fuse which is located in the Underhood Electrical Center.


----------



## Maine_Train

A couple of threads (or more) here have a link to the GM Upfitters site. They have a big list of stuff by year and model. I found two pages, with drawings, under "2003 & Beyond Light Duty C/K Full-Size Truck Electrical."
Does yours have the push-button switch on the dash, just to the right of the heater/defroster controls?


----------



## 20Silverado05

Maine_Train;967643 said:


> A couple of threads (or more) here have a link to the GM Upfitters site. They have a big list of stuff by year and model. I found two pages, with drawings, under "2003 & Beyond Light Duty C/K Full-Size Truck Electrical."
> Does yours have the push-button switch on the dash, just to the right of the heater/defroster controls?


Yes it has the button on the dash . I just wanted some insight on where the wires are before i start taking apart the headliner.


----------



## Maine_Train

Okay, that Left-Hand B-Pillar thing should get you to where you need to go. The relay is down toward the bottom of the pillar.


----------



## SafetyLighting

Depending on what you are doing, you don't have to drop the headliner. Just remove the dome light and you should be able to get the wires.


----------



## JJSLandscape

has anyone else had a problem with the switch NOT working when you hook something up to it. I ahve 2 identical 2500hds, ext cab, and when I wired up the first one to my whelen bar everything worked fine. Today, I'm wiring up the second truck the exact same way, and not getting any power at the light.


----------



## SafetyLighting

What type of light bar are you using?


----------



## Maine_Train

JJSLandscape;973366 said:


> has anyone else had a problem with the switch NOT working when you hook something up to it. I ahve 2 identical 2500hds, ext cab, and when I wired up the first one to my whelen bar everything worked fine. Today, I'm wiring up the second truck the exact same way, and not getting any power at the light.


I'd go for the "easy" stuff first:

30-Amp SEO 2 fuse, in the Underhood Electrical Center
Something disconnected from the relay, which is located in the left B-Pillar.


----------



## SafetyLighting

Also, what years are the trucks?


----------



## JJSLandscape

Whelen LED Guardian, the truck that is working correctly is a 2004, the one I cant get to work is a 2003


----------



## SafetyLighting

Ok, as Maine Train said, check the SEO2 fuse underhood.


----------



## SafetyLighting

This is the link to the BBM for 2003, but only after the model changes. Make sure your truck is not built under the 2002 design.

http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2003_BB/2003_CK_MCE.pdf

Follow the schematics for the roof beacon.


----------

